# Buddy Boat



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have some friends coming in town later this month and want to take them to the rigs and was wondering if anyone would want to buddy up and run out together. I have never been to the rigs so if there is anyone that has been that might be going that way around that time let me know. I am shooting for somewhere around May 26-29 which ever days the seas are going to be the best. Thanks.


----------

